# Any Virginia DIsers out there



## o'sew cute

looking for some more friends who speak Disney. most of my friends around here do not understand my Disney ways! 

Richmond here! 

-Amanda


----------



## went503

Yup Winchester VA here


----------



## aVASTGrl

Hi! Fairfax here  I know what you mean, none of my friends understand my Disney obsession. They are totally uninterested


----------



## d3boyz

Does it count if I can SEE Virginia from my home in southern Maryland?  I didn't see a Maryland group, and I sure do experience the same thing as you guys ... the multitude don't understand my enthusiasm.  Also, most consider Disney for the very young and cannot figure out why my boys (16, 17, and 20) STILL love Disney at their ages!

I must say, however, that when anyone who knows me (or knows OF me) has a question about Disney, they come to me!  I can't always anser them of course, but I sure can point them to DISBOARDS.com for more info!

Deb


----------



## aVASTGrl

d3boyz said:


> Does it count if I can SEE Virginia from my home in southern Maryland?  I didn't see a Maryland group, and I sure do experience the same thing as you guys ... the multitude don't understand my enthusiasm.  Also, most consider Disney for the very young and cannot figure out why my boys (16, 17, and 20) STILL love Disney at their ages!
> 
> I must say, however, that when anyone who knows me (or knows OF me) has a question about Disney, they come to me!  I can't always anser them of course, but I sure can point them to DISBOARDS.com for more info!
> 
> Deb



HAHA I don't see why not!!  Our area really is just one large sprawling extension of DC, anyways.


----------



## o'sew cute

we should plan a va meet up!


----------



## DitkaFan

Leesburg area here


----------



## Kitikat

We are in Southampton County (2hrs west of Va Bch). We just booked our 7th trip this week.


----------



## aVASTGrl

o'sew cute said:


> we should plan a va meet up!



Yes definitely!!


----------



## molliewalks

Harrisonburg area here!!


----------



## GAGirlInVA

I'm in the Richmond Metro area!


----------



## Racemom17

Woodbridge, VA for me....


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Charlottesville area here! Also in Newport NEws often for family


----------



## momofmaz

Was in Leesburg but now in VA beach.


----------



## RileysMom07

Mechanicsville, VA here. We are going to the World in August and I am driving my husband crazy with Disney talk. I need another outlet for my planning excitement.


----------



## molliewalks

RileysMom07 said:


> Mechanicsville, VA here. We are going to the World in August and I am driving my husband crazy with Disney talk. I need another outlet for my planning excitement.



We're going in august too!! The 5th thru the 12th. What about you?


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

Richmond's West End.  Just got back from the World June8th!!!


----------



## Yellosno

Richmond!


----------



## o'sew cute

Yay so many from Richmond. We definitely need to plan a meet  up now


----------



## ninarobin

Hello! 
I am a Alexandria area Disney fan! I just went down in May! It's always nice to speak with other fans like myself. A meet up would be fun!


----------



## MUtiger98

I'm Alexandria too!! Just went for 11 days in January and have a surprise Christmas trip I'm hiding from the kids...which is EXTREMELY hard to do because I'm excited.


----------



## mkymouse40

Live in Woodbridge, work in Alexandria (Fairfax County).  For those down south, we are in Northern Virginia, just outside Washington, D.C.

Certified (certifiable!) Disney Freak and proud of it!!!  We have a trip planned for early December.  Just my 30 year old daughter and I go now, my husband and older daughter don't enjoy the commando touring we do.

Since no one else has described their craziness, I will start.  I don't think there are too many spaces in my house that doesn't have something Disney in it.  I collect almost everything.  When not working, I wear a Disney shirt every day.  I also wear a different Disney watch every day to match my outfit.  

People have learned to accept my fettish, they just shake their heads and laugh, but they certainly don't understand it.  I am a child stuck in an adult body, I guess.

I just tell people that Disney makes me happy and feel good so why should I not continue to do what makes me happy.  I have so many things I've purchased that are in boxes, you know, for later or just in case 

It's funny because for my birthday or holidays, people always say I am so hard to buy for....REALLY, HELLO.... anything Disney is perfect 

I started a new job last year and it was really hard because I had to tone down my freakiness until people got to know me.  I've had some men bring Disney things in for me that they had at home and their kids didn't want anymore.  They really enjoyed me getting so excited over their gift.  They're starting to expect it from me now.  I have slowly brought in some of my toys to decorate my area.

Okay, who else.  Let's hear your stories.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

My DS16 is about ready to kill me.  I dragged him to WDW for a week for DD14's 8th grade graduation the first week of June.  Then on our way to a family reunion in Hawaii I planned a 4 day layover in Los Angeles so we could spend a couple of days at Disneyland and California Adventure.  He is officially Disney'd out!  My DD and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## blklotus

Live in Burke, work in Fairfax.


----------



## JulieODC

Another Diser from Alexandria here (live and work) - nice to see a few Virginians here!!

Our next trip is in November


----------



## DanaEA24

I'm in Glen Allen just west of Richmond.


----------



## Destynee29

It's nice to see a few of you are in Alexandria, VA as well! We love Disney! We will be going at the end of the month for our very first MNSSHP. Super excited!!!


----------



## ninarobin

Hello Fellow Alexandrian ( or is it Alexandrite?)

Have fun at MNSSHP this month! I hope to check out the party and F&W next year. Hopefully, I'll be off of furlough by then, *snorts*.


----------



## Destynee29

Thank you! We planned our trip before the shutdown hit so luckily the package and tickets were paid for ahead of time but not receiving a paycheck until who knows when will be tough for spending money while we are in WDW  but I am thinking positive thoughts!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SunshineTaradise

Virginia Beach here!!


----------



## JulieODC

ninarobin said:


> Hello Fellow Alexandrian ( or is it Alexandrite?)
> 
> Have fun at MNSSHP this month! I hope to check out the party and F&W next year. Hopefully, I'll be off of furlough by then, *snorts*.



This made me laugh!

I'm on furlough too - but our flights and trip are paid off, so our November trip is still on. Trying to be as productive as possible during this time off...


----------



## aubreysmom09

Norfolk Here


----------



## GotLabradors

I'm in VB.  We had planned a trip for 2014, but we got put off for a year until 2015. DH has never been to WDW.  I'm hoping he'll love it as much as I do when I finally get him there.


----------



## JnKinVA

DH and I are in the Winchester area. Had a trip in January (just a short visit after a cruise) and we loved it so much we went back in April for a week.
When we got there, we had booked Port Orleans: Riverside, we were told we had a complimentary upgrade to Wilderness Lodge with a courtyard room! We were very surprised and very grateful 

We will be going back in April 2014 for 10 nights.

I was spoiled as a child, my grandparents were snowbirds and we would go to DIsney World almost once a year. My DH had only been once as a child so being able to do what he wants when he wants is a treat lol.

Can't wait to get back there and try more of the behind the scenes activities. We have done Dolphins in Depth and DH has done DiveQuest twice. Now that I am certified I can now join him on that one


----------



## PATCHES643

Gainesville Virginia here, gonna be in Disney August 13-20


----------



## CourtaniaLynn

Hi everyone! I'm BRAND NEW to Disboards (this is actually my first post) but I literally came here hoping to find other Disneyphiles in the Hampton Roads area. I need Disney Buddies!


----------



## mkymouse40

Hi.  Nice to meet you.  I'm Nancy and I live in Northern Virginia, but I am very familiar with the Hampton Roads area.  My Dad lived in VA Beach for about 30 years (now just over the border in NC), I have a step-brother still there and another one in Chesapeake.  We definitely need to rev up this thread again.  As you can see, it died a few years ago.  It is very nice to have people to talk Disney with.

Welcome to the Disboards.  The boards are fantastic.  You can find anything here you want...learn new things about Disney, learn to make many Disney things, and just plain old feel comfortable here.  If you have an upcoming trip, be sure to get in to the groups for the same travel month.  I have gone to Disney over 50 times, yet I manage to still learn something I didn't know by reading these threads.  Watch out though, these boards become very addictive!


----------



## GeraldineW

Fairfax County!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Stuart VA here.  Southwest VA,, going back in Dec.


----------



## NHMickey

Ashland here


----------



## ShenRidge

Alexandria!


----------



## Sir William

Fairfax County (Chantilly area).  

Just returned from 2 weeks at Aulani, and will be taking our next DCL cruise in January.


----------



## GotLabradors

Anyone else have trips planned for this year?


----------



## CourtaniaLynn

My husband and I are going Nov. 28- Dec. 5 staying at Pop


----------



## Anchored

Virginia Beach here


----------



## GotLabradors

I'm in VB, too.  We're headed down at the end of September.  We're still on the fence about the MNSSHP.


----------



## Anchored

GotLabradors said:


> I'm in VB, too.  We're headed down at the end of September.  We're still on the fence about the MNSSHP.



we are going the end of this month and Thanksgiving week.  My DH is military and our home of record is Florida so we have cheap AP's and are making 3 trips this year lol


----------



## GotLabradors

This is our first trip as a family.  My husband has never been.


----------



## MUtiger98

Alexandria here. 
Heading down in 20 days!  We'll be offsite.


----------



## GotLabradors

We are 54 days out.  We are driving from VB.  There are 16 of us going across 4 families.  I finally found the A&E FP+ I needed for my daughter and myself.  She is over the moon.  I am excited that I can make it happen without a huge wait in a line.


----------



## Larraine Denise

Hello from Woodbridge area!


----------



## OnceUponADisney

I'm in Northern VA


----------



## LuvEeyore

We are going Dec 3-7 and are in Stuart VA  (about an hour and 1/3 from Roanoke VA


----------



## jsimmons6

Richmond here!! Just got back from a trip in Oct and thinking about planning one for Dec '16!


----------



## OnceUponADisney

jsimmons6 said:


> Richmond here!! Just got back from a trip in Oct and thinking about planning one for Dec '16!



We are planning a Dec. '16 trip too!


----------



## LuvEeyore

We got back a week ago today.  Was just a long weekend and it was a great trip!!


----------



## MamaJinji

Not sure if anyone is paying attention to this thread, but I'm also from Virginia Beach.


----------



## Sir William




----------



## oynk

LuvEeyore said:


> We are going Dec 3-7 and are in Stuart VA  (about an hour and 1/3 from Roanoke VA



How funny. I was just looking at this thread thinking how it was mostly Northern Virginia and it would be a long shot to even get Roanoke or Danville, let alone Martinsville; and then I see Stuart! Hey neighbor


----------



## NickWilde

Virginia Beach Here!


----------



## TLC371

Another Disney fan in Virginia Beach!


----------



## Lisann

o'sew cute said:


> looking for some more friends who speak Disney. most of my friends around here do not understand my Disney ways!
> 
> Richmond here!
> 
> -Amanda





d3boyz said:


> Does it count if I can SEE Virginia from my home in southern Maryland?  I didn't see a Maryland group, and I sure do experience the same thing as you guys ... the multitude don't understand my enthusiasm.  Also, most consider Disney for the very young and cannot figure out why my boys (16, 17, and 20) STILL love Disney at their ages!
> 
> I must say, however, that when anyone who knows me (or knows OF me) has a question about Disney, they come to me!  I can't always anser them of course, but I sure can point them to DISBOARDS.com for more info!
> 
> Deb





GAGirlInVA said:


> I'm in the Richmond Metro area!





RileysMom07 said:


> Mechanicsville, VA here. We are going to the World in August and I am driving my husband crazy with Disney talk. I need another outlet for my planning excitement.





Mrs. Ciz said:


> Richmond's West End.  Just got back from the World June8th!!!





Yellosno said:


> Richmond!





o'sew cute said:


> Yay so many from Richmond. We definitely need to plan a meet  up now





DanaEA24 said:


> I'm in Glen Allen just west of Richmond.





NHMickey said:


> Ashland here





jsimmons6 said:


> Richmond here!! Just got back from a trip in Oct and thinking about planning one for Dec '16!


Just noticed this thread. 

I'm in the Richmond area, specifically Bon Air. I usually only hang out in the Resorts forum area, so I've never noticed this thread. 

I know it was started a couple of years back, but I think a meet up late summer or early fall 2016 might be fun. Even if we just get together for lunch on a weekend, it might be nice, right?

There is a 10th Anniversary DIS Event that I am attending in July and I hope some of you are attending. But if not, I hope we can all meet up for a meal soon and talk about our favorite place, Disney.


----------



## jesses_disney_girl

I'm in southwest Virginia, about an hour from Blacksburg...and I LOVE Disney! Luckily, my sisters live close and are hug Disney fans too!


----------



## RileysMom07

Lisann said:


> Just noticed this thread.
> 
> I'm in the Richmond area, specifically Bon Air. I usually only hang out in the Resorts forum area, so I've never noticed this thread.
> 
> I know it was started a couple of years back, but I think a meet up late summer or early fall 2016 might be fun. Even if we just get together for lunch on a weekend, it might be nice, right?
> 
> There is a 10th Anniversary DIS Event that I am attending in July and I hope some of you are attending. But if not, I hope we can all meet up for a meal soon and talk about our favorite place, Disney.


I grew up in Bon Air. I went to Crestwood Elementary.


----------



## TeeterTots

Loudoun County here!


----------



## DisDreamsAshley

Virginia Beach here!


----------



## Markolodeon

We're in Fairfax!


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

Manassas City.


----------



## Markolodeon

Looks like a new DC-area Dis Meetup has started, would be great to see it catch on!

http://www.meetup.com/DC-Disney-Meetup/


----------



## Venomhatch

I live in Florida, but frequent Chesapeake, Va!


----------



## CharlesE

Is there an interest in having a meetup in the Fredericksburg, VA area every other month or so? I've thought about starting a group on Meetup.com, but didn't want to if there wasn't any interest.


----------



## VACamm

Forest, VA here.... near Lynchburg!!


----------



## Lisann

Richmond, VA, here.

Do you think Richmond would be a better fit, since it's more centrally located?  Fredericksburg is fine, too.

I think you would have some interest.  Keep us posted and let us know what you decide.


----------



## vtumilty

Suffolk here.....


----------



## Jack & Monica

We are in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Markolodeon

We're in Fairfax, going to see The Little Mermaid performance tonight at Wolf Trap!


----------



## jeff_h

Jack & Monica said:


> We are in Fredericksburg.



Same here!


----------



## NickWilde

Virginia Beach here


----------



## BusMan

Blue Ridge checking in (basically a Roanoke suburb). Holla!


----------



## DisneyFanThi

Sterling


----------



## LuvEeyore

BusMan said:


> Blue Ridge checking in (basically a Roanoke suburb). Holla!


Hi Busman. I used to live in Roanoke and still work for Carilion.


----------



## AngelaVa

BusMan said:


> Blue Ridge checking in (basically a Roanoke suburb). Holla!


Roanoke here too! I work st RMH.


----------



## LuvEeyore

AngelaVa said:


> Roanoke here too! I work st RMH.



I used to work at RMH in Labor and Delivery for lots of years.  For Carilion I most recently did Home Care-Franklin.  I live halfway between Stuart and Martinsville.


----------



## hicksnichols

Far Southwest Va here!!! 
Anyone from Dickenson County?


----------



## itsdisneytime

Norfolk Virginia - Disney Dreaming here.  Hello Family


----------



## LuvEeyore

itsdisneytime said:


> Norfolk Virginia - Disney Dreaming here.  Hello Family



Hello!  It is a small world!   I am doing the DIS ABD Backstage magic and leaving from Norfolk.  I line near the VA/NC line and I am about 20 minutes from the Martinsville Speedway.  

About 2 years ago a Virginia DIS meet was held in Richmond.


----------



## Fierce Fairy

Smithfield VA here. To give you an idea of location I am 15 mins from Newport News, VA  and 10 mins from Suffolk, VA. I am ALWAYS Disney Dreaming. It is my Happy Place.


----------



## here757

Norfolk by way of Newport News!


----------



## DapperMousketeer

work and live in Newport News


----------



## Donald Schmuck

VA Beach here


----------



## bmraar

I’m in Virginia Beach!


----------



## KorelaFae

I’m in the Fairfax area!


----------



## Christine

I probably posted here years ago when the thread started, but I live in the Northern VA area, Woodbridge area.


----------



## hollydolls

Christine said:


> I probably posted here years ago when the thread started, but I live in the Northern VA area, Woodbridge area.


Same! I wonder if a meetup ever got established.


----------



## o2bacelt

hollydolls said:


> Same! I wonder if a meetup ever got established.


I live on the other side of Prince William County. Maybe we can resurrect the idea of a NOVA meet up?


----------



## jeff_h

I'm in for a meetup anywhere in the NoVA area


----------



## mkymouse40

I live in Woodbridge (Eastern Prince William County) and work in Fairfax County (Northern Virginia).  Let's do this!


----------



## hollydolls

mkymouse40 said:


> I live in Woodbridge (Eastern Prince William County) and work in Fairfax County (Northern Virginia).  Let's do this!



I’m in!


----------



## ajanderson84

Also Woodbridge (work in DC) and love Disney, hope to return in Nov.


----------



## DisneyAF

o'sew cute said:


> looking for some more friends who speak Disney. most of my friends around here do not understand my Disney ways!
> 
> Richmond here!
> 
> -Amanda


Northern VA area here!


----------



## eksmama01

South of Richmond- Colonial Heights


----------



## oompa_lumpia

Norfolk!


----------



## Wosmama6

Norfolk here too!


----------



## itsdisneytime

Wosmama6 said:


> Norfolk here too!



Hi oompa_lumpia  and Wosmama --- I am in Norfolk too!  What a SMALL WORLD Lol!


----------



## Wosmama6

Love it!! We are north of ODU, headed back to the world March 4!!


----------



## TikiOrangeBird

Hello! Norfolk here as well! Was just at WDW in May. Headed back in November!


----------



## Wosmama6

TikiOrangeBird said:


> Hello! Norfolk here as well! Was just at WDW in May. Headed back in November!


Awesome!


----------



## oompa_lumpia

I feel like I bumped into one of you last week wearing the same WDW shirt as me.


----------



## TikiOrangeBird

oompa_lumpia said:


> I feel like I bumped into one of you last week wearing the same WDW shirt as me.


I don't think it was me, but I will keep an eye out. Trying to figure out how to upload a pic here, LOL.


----------



## EvilVillainess

My husband and I are Disney people go multiple times per year and live in Newport News!!


----------



## itsdisneytime

We should do a meet and greet for people in the Hampton Roads Area! I would love to meet up with other Disney Lovers !


----------



## EvilVillainess

We are in!!!


----------



## TikiOrangeBird

Sounds like fun!


----------



## lelew

Working my way down south Born and raised In DC moved to Fairfax, then Alexandria now live In WOODBRIDGE. I love everything Disney and my folks just dont understand why. I tell them "you do you" and "let me do me" Lol


----------



## Liquidice

I live in Loudoun County, VA!


----------



## nickthenuke

d3boyz said:


> Does it count if I can SEE Virginia from my home in southern Maryland?  I didn't see a Maryland group, and I sure do experience the same thing as you guys ... the multitude don't understand my enthusiasm.  Also, most consider Disney for the very young and cannot figure out why my boys (16, 17, and 20) STILL love Disney at their ages!
> 
> I must say, however, that when anyone who knows me (or knows OF me) has a question about Disney, they come to me!  I can't always anser them of course, but I sure can point them to DISBOARDS.com for more info!
> 
> Deb



I’m in Southern Maryland, too!!!


----------



## itsdisneytime

oompa_lumpia said:


> Norfolk!



IM in Norfolk as well!  Hello Neighbor!


----------



## hollydolls

I'd love to have a DMV meetup someday!


----------



## Wosmama6

itsdisneytime said:


> We should do a meet and greet for people in the Hampton Roads Area! I would love to meet up with other Disney Lovers !


Can we get this on the books?! I'm just ending a 1 night trip for myself


----------



## AngelaVa

Roanoke Va here!!


----------



## kanerf

Sort of.  I live in PA, but work in DC.  I stay in Alexandria during the week.


----------

